# Rusting by the river



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

I'm not sure if I posted this here.








The water was by accident. Took the dio outside and put it on top of my blue buick after a rain shower. Trees are my back yard.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

heh, that's a pretty cool accident. Crop the left lower corner showing the base and the effect is complete!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks great - And the accidental water effect really does look cool :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

WOW! Looks awesome.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
Nice pool! :devil: rr


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow....Very Cool effect :thumbsup:
The top of your Blue Buick with the addition of the rainwater DOES give the impression this is 'Rusting by the River'...Excellent work
Mcdee


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!!!! I thought the water was real! :tongue: DUH...... Don't mind me, I'm having a low blood sugar attack.


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Very cool stuff. I would want to add a suggestion though in regards to plants. Use roots for plants and trees. They make better foliage.


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

dargrin said:


> Very cool stuff. I would want to add a suggestion though in regards to plants. Use roots for plants and trees. They make better foliage.


Great tip. Gotta try it. Oven dry first?


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Excellent work... Looks fantastic !!!*


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice. I like the shrubs!


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

bob8748 said:


> Great tip. Gotta try it. Oven dry first?


I have never put them in the oven. I bend them to shape and then let them dry for a day or so.


----------

